
Show HN: Hack your Twitter timeline – Sort by retweets, likes and users - unchaotic
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackybird/ddlhmpomfloaidpdleeoegmpikjdchjf
======
unchaotic
I use twitter primarily as my news reader and I follow about a 100+ users.

I wrote this chrome extension to re-order by twitter timeline so that I don't
miss out on the important stuff and to tune out users who tweet a lot but I
still don't want to mute them. It's currently not open source, but if there's
sufficient interest, I'll cleanup & put it here :
[https://github.com/hackybird/chrome](https://github.com/hackybird/chrome) .
All data is stored locally in your browser.

 _Usage_ : Just load a timeline & click the extension. No signup needed.

 _Features_ :

\- Sort any twitter timeline (or search) by retweets & likes

\- Assign weights to users to change their tweets' order (e.g. someone whose
tweets are important to you but they don't gather enough retweets/likes & may
get buried down).

\- Mark tweets as "read"

